# Making things better or worse?



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Folks,
Please. Somebody has to say this explicitly for the benefit of the terribly slow ones among us.

What possible benefit do you derive from posting about taking an easy limit, or taking anything for that matter? Do you think posting such stuff here has the potential to make your season better or the potentiial to make your season worse? Will it make the pressure increase, or will it make the pressure decrease?

Folks are looking for scouting reports - are they licking their chops, buying the extra 10 dozen bigfoots, and bringing seven extra friends because they heard the shooting might be good? Do you think someone is going to stay home and watch the football game, or buy a new trailer full of decoys and put some additional pressure on the birds? Do you want to be down winded by someone with 100 bigfoots who just read your post about limits with 30 bigfoots? What do you think is the best way to stop this? Flash your headlights, or by changing your posting habits? You can even go back and edit your posts from the last few days... it's a stand-up kinda thing to do.

If you doubt the effect of your posting here, just google "Social Comparison Theory". Everyone wants to be above average, and insecure folks want it even more.

If you are just bursting inside, and gotta tell the world how great you did/you are, preface it all with "Near Devil's Lake..." (Sorry, if you actually hunt there...)

M


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You make a good point. I like people who won't pay the $10 to sign up, but then go and ask where/how the hunting is :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The reality of the situation is that ND is already screwed. We are on the downhill slide for duck numbers and on the uphill for numbers of hunters, leased land and outfitters and guides.

I've actually been thinking about giving up waterfowling and starting to bow hunt. For those of you who think I am joking think again. The amount of pressure I've seen this year (even during early goose) is really starting to bum me out. I hate having to race to get to a field and I've been getting turned down to hunt land more and more.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

MRN, 
Good luck. I agree 100%, but late last fall I believe we got into this discussion, and apparently many feel the internet doesn't have that big of an impact. I completely disagree with that, but its just my opinion. People from around the country can't comprehend the numbers they read from N.D. Even if there are only a few gaudy reports, they're going to remember them instead of the guys who worked for four birds. I don't want to try and stop people from posting reports, I just wish it weren't so easy for joe blow to log on and get all the info he needs. Threads titled "How is this or that near this town" are just plain stupid, and most people on here do a good job of avoiding the subject. I believe the thread from last year was titled "Pressure" or something to that effect if your interested.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you don't think the net has put NoDak's in a squeeze, you are dead wrong. I can remember only a couple of years ago, if someone asked a question about where to go or how to do it, residents would be falling over themselves to help. Those days are gone - unfortunately. There are so many traveling duck hunters now, that no place is too remote... even NoDak.

Please temper your glowing reports or don't ***** about the amount of competition that you are running into. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have been thinking the same thing Jed. I know I have great land to bow hunt on, I married into it!! :wink: I am deeply troubled by the reports I have heard out of Lakota area as far as posting goes. It really all goes back to the pld adage, we are trying to stem the tide so there are still places to hunt for the common man in ND. As we do try and accomplish that, there will be some toes that will get stepped on and most of those toes will end up being non residents unfortunately. 
I wish that there was a way for the small towns to understand that all the land tied up for a precious few will only hurt small town business and not help it. Having land open to the free lancers is the way to bring the most hunters into your towns. I know there are a few that get it, but they are too few and far between.
I am saddened by the fact that I feel that I need to start taking my four year old hunting now so that he can get a taste of it before it is all gone. Maybe it would be best that the young ones don't experience it so that they don't get bit by the hunting "bug" so they don't know what they are missing. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

While we were out scouting we talked about the very same thing. My buddy and I agreed that it may be better to never introduce our children to hunting. Save them the heartache.

Some of my best times in life have been spent out hunting with my family and friends but I am struck by a deep sadness with the way things are heading.

Hunting as I have done for the past 6 years is going to be a thing of the past sooner than I thought.

I love this state but am starting to seriously think about leaving it to go after the highest paying job I can find because I feel it may be the only way that I will be able to hunt in the future.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Gandergrinder -

I hope you reconsider. You have brought up many issues that I'm sure many have thought about. The more people that stay in ND with strong opions such as your of this subject the better. When you leave the state for higher paying jobs you leave more than just the outdoors, as I know you know.

Just hate seeing good fellas leave the state. We just have to solve issues and try to solve issues together - will it ever happen...not sure, but I would rather be in this state giving it a go than leaving it.

It's tough for a guy to argue your point though!

Goosepride


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think I'm going to give up duck hunting and become a man-whore after this weekend. Who's got my banana sling?!? :jammin:


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

GG- Are you out of your mind? Did I just read that you should not intro your kids to waterfowling to avoid the heartache? C' mon. We don't need to roll over here, we need to learn how to stop bragging about all the ducks we shoot.

You guys hit it right on the head stating that folks should keep quiet about how well they do hunting. I saw more spots blown because of loose lips than I care to remember. I am in Central MN and the last thing I want to do is tell the whole world how well I did in my spot.

I used to hear the same thing from my Dad and Grandpa about how it is all going down hill and we might as well give up. BS! I work harder and smarter than they did. That gets me good times and occasionally ducks. But my kids will learn every thing about waterfowling that I learned. There's not enough kids getting introduced to hunting as it is.

I will say it is nice to know swap tactics and stories, but numbers and locations need not be revealed.

What are your thoughts on this? Am I nuts?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have no doubt that you work harder and smarter than they did. I do the same thing but there is going to come a time when it won't matter if you work harder and smarter the only thing that will matter is how big your bankroll is.

Mark my words. There will come a time in your life where duck hunting will be closed because there are too few birds. You can call that doom and gloom but with continued draining of wetlands, a pressure that will never stop, and the fact that the CRP program is in serious jeapordy it is painfully obvious that things are in trouble.

You don't have to look very far to see that the majority of society is not interested in wetlands and wildlife. Society as a whole will not take notice to these issues untill they don't see any wildlife at all and then it will be to late.

Unless---We as hunters can figure out how to get these issues into the mainstream. So I suggest we spend more time and energy trying to help ducks instead of trying to shoot them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Edit my posts???? Okay HITLER I will get right on that one! uke: Why do I post my hunts and my success? Cause I have the freedom too. If someone wants to downwind me then so be it. I don't mind competion. My game is that tight. If they are in that need of a lesson on the right way to goose hunt I will be happy to be the teacher Another reason is because there are people out there like Sotaman that are stuck in the sandbox defending our liberties. Some them make it through each day by reading the hunting stories. Ben there and done that and I know what a difference it makes. Then there are guys that don't live here any more and it brings them back to a place they once knew. HOWEVER I am smart enough not to post the areas I hunt. So what are we suppose to post. Went out hunting today or saw a thousand birds but did not get any and then post pictures a week later in the photo album with limits of birds. Or is the photo album on this site for pictures of my kids? Do you actually think if people don't post their hunts that people will stay home? Give people some credit! Do you know how many posts I have read that say such and such area has no birds and then I go there and I find two or three good fields.

I have seen the fire in guys die because they don't get birds or for the guys that go out a couple times and don't get birds and think it is boring or no one helps them. Well the more people this love of ours looses the stronger the antis will get. If I can give someone that fire then I will. I don't mind helping people. I will even put on a couple extra miles if someone has an area they are wondering about. I thought that was what this site was all about? Helping others!!!

I paid my 10 bucks and I have dropped a few pennies in the Nodak Outdoor Store so I will continue to post how I do on my hunts. Whether I set up my 13 doz BFs and only had 3 birds come in and I got a triple or if like yesterday we had over 1,000 birds on us and we choose not to shoot a one of them. If that makes me one of the slow people then we can change my name from PorkChop to Hot Fudge!! WORD UPPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I cant believe you guys are finally starting to get it. I told you more than once the net effect this and the myriad of other like sites was going to have on the experience. You can stop now but as the saying goes you cant unring a bell. You screwed yourselves. If you wnat someone to blame look in a mirror.Keep talking Porkchop,ang Good Luck. :eyeroll:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Ban together and go to ur congressmen, not everyone that goes to ND reads this website. Get the daily limits down, get restrictions on G/Os, make people freelance, show the lawmakers how NRs money should go to the small towns and not the G/Os pocket!  
I personally do not need to know where anyone sees birds or the water report, I can talk to the farmers on the phone for that, but it is nice to here other peoples stories!!! :beer: 
If im setting up and someone else shows up for the same spot it is to my bennifit to ask them to join me  
Just my :2cents: 
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Keep talking Porkchop,ang Good Luck.


Thank you!! You obviously did not get the jist of my post. Read into it a little!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Finally!!! The light bulb is starting to glow!! :idea:

I got my hind-end chewed for bringing this up last year and will stick to it, keep your gloating and bloviating down. This battle we struggle with can be won, but we have have to police our own backyards first.

It is possible to take pictures of tasteful hunting outings without all the grindage.

I for one do not want to see GG leave, he is an irreplaceable asset to NoDak outdoors in all facets, or any other young person with the intelligence to make a difference in what we all love about ND.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Scissorbill



> I cant believe you guys are finally starting to get it. I told you more than once the net effect this and the myriad of other like sites was going to have on the experience.


So the first thing you are suggesting that should be done is go after the administration of this site and any others and try to shut them down. That makes sense go to the root of the problem. Do you have any ideas in how to complete this task?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

The thing is, is that there are hundreds of people on here that go out hunting just as much as you, have just as good of luck, if not better, but do not feel the need to tell everyone who doesn't give a ****. It does not mean that you and your thirteen dozen bigfoots are better than anyone elses, i won't get into our spread with you because it doesn't matter, or that you are giving anyone lessons.

I am glad that you think we care how you do i really am, but I see it having no benefit to anyone but your ego. I for one think sharing the memories with my hunting buddies is quite enough. Continue on enjoy yourself and your tightness!!

And by the way there have been many times that you said N of town S of town, but i guess that is your way of not telling people where you hunt. :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> I have no doubt that you work harder and smarter than they did. I do the same thing but there is going to come a time when it won't matter if you work harder and smarter the only thing that will matter is how big your bankroll is. quote]
> 
> Think that time is "coming". Try competing with hunters in the next field with full bodies and flocked heads with your dozen shells. I won't be able to afford to get a nice spread until I'm well out of college.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

so why post at all? i thought this site was about. post your hunting experiances good or bad. i could care less where you hunt. if you kill a limit post it. if you don't then post it too.

i don't see too many people asking for the gps coordinates to your hole.

yup i was coming to north dakota this year and that was planned before i found this site. i enjoyed reading your posts about your hunting experiances but none of them played any part in the area that i am going to be in.

if you want to keep your posts to yourself then by all means do so. i promise i could care less.

pointer


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I gotta admit, MRN is 100% correct. No question about it. It gets to be kind of like the NFL players that have to prance and dance every time they score a TD. Get over it, act like you've been there before. Keep it to yourself, if you don't think these BRAG-BOARD posts don't amount to shooting yourself in the foot, well, that's pretty clueless.


----------



## goosemckay (Sep 28, 2004)

Man I would love to live in a state where I could actually go scout a field and be able to hunt it the next morning. I live in an area where you get one field if you are lucky. And that is the only field you get to hunt for a 2 1/2 month season.

There is no asking landowners permission unless you have deep pockets. There is one guide here in this State who has access to over 90 farms and pays an average of $300,000.00 a year to lease these farms. And for decoy spreads. forget shooting over 10 dozen bigfoots. Try competing with a field next to ya with 50 doz full bodies 4 competition style callers and plenty of movement. That is goose hunting in Colorado.

As far as duck hunting goes. unless you know somebody or pay a ton of money to hunt the South Platte you ain't gonna shoot any ducks.......... BUT when it comes to NR's they sure like to come here and shoot the big bull elk that reside in this state.

You guys sound like a bunch of old women who have nothing better to talk about than the good old days. The good old days are gone... it just took a while for them to reach ya but they are gone. I guess one thing is true. If you want to hunt. better take out a second mortage on your house.

All I know is I will be happy with the 20 ducks and 20 geese I shoot this year. because I know I have worked to shoot them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can we please keep all the hot topics in the hot topics forum please. I'm getting too many complaints about all the negativity.

Thanks.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

cbass I think you are absolutley right. And Stoeger, I am not blaming the admin of this or any site I am simply saying that this Is hastening the end of our heritage ,which will go on for a while as the money elite will have exclusive access. Ultimatley ,however when Joe Hunter is eliminated the grass roots that have supported DU. Delta and the like wont be there and hunting will end. Stupidity ,Greed and just plain too many people armed with increasing technology ,time and $$$$,all seeking an ever deceasing #of ducks and geese is not to hard to figure out the end results. If guys on this site and others want to use this technology gor something constructive, how about getting after the most recent push by Canada to require ALL nonresidents to hire an outfitter! Surely some of you guys like to hunt up there,mark my words if this isnt squelched now this too will be the exclusive playground for those who can and are willing to pay.This is something we need to pressure DU and Delta to fight or they will lose thousands of members.Theres lots of constructive things to do rather than bragging about how many bands you got or how you ground em. Lets be a little more proactive on more substantive issues.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey, its not just technology.
There is a certian number of guys who simply cannot keep their mouths shut. They cannot just enjoy having some success hunting or fishing, they have to let the world know just how they did and where they did it.
In Minnesota, more fishing hotspots get ruined because people from the cities (Mn and Nodak cities) dont realize that "the more the merrier" does not mix with outdoor sports.
There are websites where people flat out ask..."where should I hunt or fish?" and people are more than happy to spill their guts.
Drives me nuts when I see a website where somebody tells the world when and where to fish the lake I live on. These "helpful Harry's" operate under the guise of being "nice" but it all boils down to wanting people to think that they are experts.
The internet has made the problem worse but big mouth blowhards who come to an area but live somewhere else have been screwing the locals over for eons.
Beyond that, I never could figure out why people give out unsolicited details of their success even without being specific about where.
Its an ego thing I guess.
The old guy in the back of the tavern who never says boo is probably having the time of his life hunting and fishing because he is smart enough to keep quiet about how he does and where he does it.
Getting to know someone and then letting them in on your sweetspots is a fine and noble thing. That is the way it should be, but when you post on the web or shoot your mouth off in a bar of cafe, you never know what kind of idiots you drew a map for.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

To many of you who posted your discontent about bragertts on this website don't you think that this thread is just as bad? I mean the bigger the stink you make about it the more that people are going to pay attention to what is going on here!! The guilty usually are the ones who protest the loudest!! If you are quiet about a subject and don't stir things up the more likely they are to go away quietly. If you truely want this matter to disappear than just quit bring it up!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I say we simply blame Hustad ! It is all his fault for providing a perfect (in my mind) website for the ND outdoors enthusiast. Yep, it is his fault we all work a little less during the day, learn more about our passion(s), and have fun sharing stories and pictures of our times in the fields and on the water.

With that in mind, let's blame Hustad! :beer:

Obviously I am kidding because the format and content of this website is the best around for what we love !! Thanks again !


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

It pizzzzss uke: me of to end that states like MN haves ruined their resources then have the BALLS to come into our state and negate our hunting, fishing and oudoor policies. What they pay to hunt and fish here, is trivial for what they get :evil: :evil: :evil: Quit B......ING OR STAY HOME


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Porkchop,

I understand the basis for your deep insecurities, and how posting helps you deal with it. I'd just prefer that you stop wearing it on your sleeve. Just suck it up, wipe your nose, and plug ahead inspite of all the inadequacies you feel. Its tough - but we're all just trying to help.

Others,
We're not trying to fool anyone, we're just trying not to fuel all the insecurities in others.

M.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

First off i agree PorkChop enough with your everyday hunting update, i mean it gets old and that point has passed a long time ago. Second i agree with GG every year things are getting worse. When i started hunting i never had to worry about getting beat to a field or having birds shot off the roost so some dumb NR could shoot 3 ducks, and that was only about 8 years ago. But now when i go back to my home town, which about 30 miles from the NR capital of ND (Devils Lake) I need to wake up at 4 o clock just to get to the field, unless it is posted and then i know that i am the only one that can hunt it. But even if i get to the field first half the time the birds dont get a chance to get to the field because you have a damn duck boat in the slough that they are roosting in. One way or another things need to change or hunting as we know it will be ruined forever. But until then keep grinding em..........


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

MRN,

Congratulations that is the most arrogant post I've ever read. You should be embarrassed. What are we talking about here guys a few ducks and geese. Is that really worth telling other guys what to do? . . . . or giving them some BS about insecurities and inadequacies. How well do you actually know someone as to tell them they are insecure or some how inadequate?

I have meet a few guys on the internet and hunt with regularly. We also share information and reports from our hunts. MRN, you don't want to post your results of each hunt, DON'T. However if a guy want to post how he did on a hunt, he can. Now put down your copy of Mein Kampf and move on. :eyeroll:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Who do you think you're trying to fool? Although this is a nice little web site, the number of people using it compared with the number of hunters is extremely small--probably not even 1 percent. The most users online on this site at one time is around 90. Non-residents who want to come here and hunt are going to do so--probably no matter what the reports are. The people using this site are not your typical hunters anyway, they are the hard-core hunters and are certainly smart enough to see through a bunch of B.S. posts.

It makes me wonder what the purpose of this site is for anyway if some people don't even want to talk about hunting. I haven't seen anyone giving away GPS locations.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I for one have always found this tid bit of technology quite useful for finding waterfowl. This is the area where I hunt and have always had decent hunting. Good luck to all.

Someone passed this map to me I think once and am just trying to help anyone else who may need my waterfowling expertice.

:beer:


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

lasalle

If you dont mind spraying your hotspots over the internet for a bunch of guys you dont know, thats your business (not real bright considering how the big beef everybody seems to have here is overcrowding) but have some consideration for others who may hunt that area and choose to play it close to the vest. That is what I am saying. It goes for fishing in Minnesota just like hunting in NoDak. For every quality guy you meet on the internet, share information... maybe hunt with, lord knows how many boneheads get the same information.

Niles Short,

I'm not real sure what planet you are from (your posts really make you sound like a first class dink but I'm sure you are a swell guy) but FYI, I dont hunt North Dakota anymore.

You said "quit bi+ching or stay home" well, Im staying home so I guess I can bi+ch all I want.

I am ok with staying home as the hunting in Minnesota isnt near as bad as you guys make it out to be. By the way, the hunting opportunities which were peed away in Minnesota (see wetland drainage and development) were not peed away by the sportsmen. Blaming the Mn sportsmen for that is like blaming the Jews for what the Nazis did. There is commonality with problems in both states. You feel overcrowded by NRs for hunting and we feel it for fishing. I see things on this forum which I can relate to and that is why I tune in.
I see you are from Fargo. That puts you about 6 inches from Minnesota.
Assuming (could be wrong) you are not an absentee landowner...
...If you drive a ways into NoDak and knock on doors to hunt (or don't knock on doors and hunt anyway because it's legal) how are you really all that much different than a NR? You have the potential for greater impact on the resource due to the amount of time you can spend hunting, provide none of the property and you pay less for a license. A goodly share of the huntable land out there is CRP, Federal land or PLOTS which we all pay for so your piddly state tax contribution to wildlife isnt your ace in the hole. The private posted ag land must be asked for by residents just like nonresidents and it is up to the landowner to say yes or no. 
My North Dakota landowner friends WANT me to come and hunt there. I have never been told no in over a dozen years.
That being said... it pizzes me off to no end when guys like you think you own the whole state.
I have issues with NoDakers laying claim to the lakes in Ottertail County. 
The difference is that I dont live in Minneapolis and gripe about it. I live on a lake and own hunting land in Ottertail County.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh wait, that map wasn't showing where the ducks were, it is where all the pressure is. Sorry students, I tend to have short term memory loss during this time of the year. :computer:

"I got ants in my pants and I need to dance."

(James Brown)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

drjongy said:


> Who do you think you're trying to fool? Although this is a nice little web site, the number of people using it compared with the number of hunters is extremely small--probably not even 1 percent. The most users online on this site at one time is around 90.


d, think you should have a beer with Chris some time to understand the real traffic on this site. The most "registered users" at any one time is in the 90's. That does not account for those not logged in. Look at the view count from the snow goose topics last spring or keep track of the views in the duck and goose hunting topics this Fall.

What gets posted places here is observed by many more than one might think.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy, thanks for posting your hot spot! hahahahah


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No problem I. I Hope you and remmi fetch em' up.  As for you Niles, keep up the trash talkin' and I'll hen swat every roost from Fargo to Bowbells just for you. Happy huntin'.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I would have to agree with everyone...porkchop, if you want to write a waterfowl book then do it on your own time, which as it seems you have a lot of. NO ONE cares how you do on day 2, day 3, who gives a $hit! Keep a photo album and record your memories in your diary school girl!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems that we are getting a little to testy in here!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It appears as though someone had a little too much caffeine today. Can't we have discussions without the name calling and insults being hurled about???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love this site, but sometimes it reminds me of grade school with all the snowballs (loaded w/gravel) being fired about!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> I think I'm going to give up duck hunting and become a man-whore after this weekend. Who's got my banana sling?!? :jammin:


Dude, that is just wrong! PJ in a thong!?!?! uke:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW Booster if you knew PORKCHOP I don't think you would call him a school girl!!! Any one whose a fighter pilot IS NOT a school girl!!! Very admirable actually! I haven't met him personally but I have read enough to know a little about him! I respect him alot for what he does!! He keeps you and I safe!!

Oh and PJ I have it!!! I was going to wear it for Halloween!! :jammin:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

All I'm saying is that North Dakota is known for hunting--always will be hopefully. Because of that, people are going to come here.

If you want less non-residents then rules/regulations have to change...I don't think some posts on a web site are going to cause thousands of extra hunters. I would guess that any hunters coming to ND directly because of what they read on this site are probably fairly hard-core hunters to begin with, and are hopefully not going to hunt the roost--unlike most non-residents that have never seen this site, probably only come here once a year, and blast a good roost because they don't care about after they leave or they just don't know any better.

If we're not going to talk hunting on this site then what should we talk about....quilt patterns?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love the reports and pics...........KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

For the original post of this thread:

Ever hear of a migration report??

Ever hear of Tony Dean??

Ever read "Field and Stream" or "D.U"??

Golly, don't tell anyone that you got your limit today because that will definately be the deciding factor for 30,000 NR's to pack up and head your way. :eyeroll:

Have a good one.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I am torn on this topic as I can see both sides. I agree that the glamorization of hunting success rates can have an impact on pressure and/or the perceptions of the state....the thing is though that a lot of the post and pictures on the site are not strictly from North Dakota.

One thing that is not too wise to do is to post specific locations "hot spots" as it is about the equivalent of committing waterfowler suicide. There is no doubt about that....if you do the floodgates will open on your or someone else's honeyhole. We all have the responsibility to ourselves and fellow waterfowlers to not pimp out spots.

On the other hand this site provides an opportunity for a group of hardcore waterfowlers to converge to discuss the thing they are passionate about...

Posting pictures and stories is kind of a way to relive the great times we have had in the field...I don't think that it is an ego trip for most but instead a way to share some stories/memories with those that share a common interest. The down side is that there will be some people who use the stories and pictures on the site for selfish reasons to get some inside information.

I think that at the end of the day we are all basically on the same page...we love hunting waterfowl and will fight to preserve the quality of what we enjoy. We all have opinions on what will make things better or worse but at the end of the day we are all hopefully on the same page. We want to preserve quality hunting opportunities no matter where we are from...SD, MN, ND, SK, GA, WI....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well as one of the few on this site who actually knows Porkchop personally, I can tell you he has more passion for waterfowl and waterfowling than most people I have ever met. I think many have confused this passion and drive, with having a huge ego or major insecurity problem. I for one enjoy hearing about his days afield. Whether good or bad, he reports it all. He never has posted exactly where he hunts or scouts. We all want to protect what we have here in Nodak. But like it has been stated here before if theres no pictures or stories, what the heck are we going to talk about in a hunting and fishing forum?? 
And by the way Pork, I do hope you reconsider you decision to leave the forum. You're stories, pics, and willingness to share your success and failures will be missed.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe stories are fine, but describing/defining the hunt in terms of the kill debases the sport and creates problems. Of all of these, PC's were probably the least defined in terms of the kill - he described the hunt. But daily updates - get real - its not like he's on the dark side of the moon hunting martian ducks for the first time. The basic schema for a hunt is always the same (lets have 3000+ daily versions because everyone here is very very special). Its the small things unrealted to the bag that make things interesting. Tell those things (e.g., shells falling into the frying bacon and going off - dog leaps from the boat and grabs a bird flying by).

My problem is folks posting "6 hunters, 2000 birds, 25 minutes - what a slaughter - hooha."

Why?
1) its pathetic and immature and crass
2) it suggests to everyone across the US that ND is the land of easy limits
3) it increases the over all pressure on birds due to "social comparison" or "social norming" (Hey? Anyone try to google it before complaining? Didn't think so.)

The basic idea: folks want to feel successful or competent. To judge, they compare their performance to other similar folks. Reading string after string of "limits"- they make changes to their behaviors so they feel competent. The less set in your ways (young), the more changes you make. Part of this is explicit, e.g., "gotta bring out the big guns today" to fight the competition, other things are more implicit e.g, sticking it out until you shoot a limit rather than leaving before the whole flock arrives to bbe educated. All these changes increase pressure on the birds.

This basic idea explains all sorts of things - binge drinking, eating disorders, body image stuff, sex behavior stuff - what ever. Given that "waterefowler" is a defining charateristic of many, it applies here doublely. Denying this is like denying media violence having an effect - its not even a debate anymore.

I'd prefer folks post stories of virtue and restraint, rather than excess. Post stories of taking their kids hunting. Post stories of the amazing dog work.

M.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

MRN:

Amen, you could not be more correct. Instead of social comparison theory, I have a simpler explanation, the N + 1 group. Everybody in this group has to one up the next.

I am always amazed at the disconnect between the bragging about "shooting" limits rather than reveling in being a participant in one of the most beautiful traditions in all of the world - waterfowl hunting. If any of the people reading these posts were introduced to hunting from their fathers or had the opportunity to hunt with your grandfather, then you probably get it. I lost my father when I was in my 20's, so whenever I am out in the field, I always pause to reflect at what events led me into the tradition. I always think about my first memory of hunting at age 3, when my father took me against my mother's best wishes. I think about my great grandfather, whom I never I had the chance to meet, who introduced hunting to my father, because his dad didn't like to hunt. I never had the opportunity to meet my great grandfather, but I have deepest affection and respect for him because he passed on the family hunting tradition to my father, which was in turn passed on to me. I was extremely fortunate to have a son and I cannot wait to introduce him into the family hunting tradition. And I will teach him exactly what my father first taught me, which was taught to him from his grandfather - *always respect the resource first and foremost*. For those of you that feel the need to somehow assert your manhood by posting your limits, how fast, where, and when, just ask yourself one question: what would your grandfather or father think? Most likely, they would be extremely saddened to see one of the most glorious traditions being shamed by the absolute lack of respect for the resource. Lastly, if you don't feel a pang of remorse for each and every bird you harvest, then you shouldn't be out in the field, because you have no respect for the resource nor the tradition.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

In regards to this particular topic this will be the my last response, If you people keep on complaining about how many, where and when someone harvested birds you a not any better then them, because the belly aching is worse than the bragging!! People know when someone is BSING and when they are not people on average are much more intellegant than you are giving them credit for!! Secondly if I remember correctly in defense of Pork Chop I believe that he stated they did not harvest a limit of birds because the were in his words "looking for BLING, BLING" and they were being very selective as to which birds if any would be harvested. I personally believe that it was a good post as it talked about watching the birds and their reactions to the setup not up the fact they were done in five minutes after spending a good deal of time setting up. Also Bioman are you sure that you are a hunter? I personally do not know anyone who feels remorse for harvesting any animal that they have a legal right to harvest. I believe those are some fairly strong words, each hunter that I know will reflect on the hunt in their own personal way. But to say that they should feel remorse for harvesting an animal may not be the best way to say it. Everyone posting in either direction of this topic needs to CHILL OUT!! Go hunting and relax!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would also like to see PORKCHOP stay around!!!!!He is a needed memeber of the hunting community we need!!! Devotion is everything!!!!Keep doing what you love!!!!

Good post JD MN/ND!!!!

People are going to come no matter what! People will do what they love and until we can limit it it's going to get worse not matter what! It's inevitable. It's what happened to Texas, Missouri. It happened even when the computer wasn't that popular, or easy to access. So the fact that we are shooting our selves in the foot is hard to say because it happened in different states with out the use of the comp.
Do I think it has some bearing on where the hunters go "yes" but the numbers were increasing over the years for one reason. Hunting is good in ND and people will talk about it no matter what!

Solution......cap the numbers!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

M, Bman All

Been away, Had a ball!

Interesting little topic we have here

Grindage photos, blow by blow "slaughter" descriptions, IMHO should be for the family photo album and cocktail banter, however, that does not get to the root of the problem, *Vanishing Natural Resources*. We all need to ask ourselves what have I done for the Natural Resources lately.

There are not many here that remember the hunting challenges of the 80's with the dry conditions and low duck numbers, I do. Now look at the rebound numbers from the 90's, hunting was getting very good. Nature revolves in cycles, Governmental decision processes do not. Why. simply put your legislators tell you what you want to hear to get elected, do you all vioce your opinion to your legislator when you see a problem related to the natural resources we all enjoy. The answer has to be no. If 3500+/- members on this site all voiced their opinion to their local legislator do you think they would notice. Or is it easier to leave the state, leave the site, quit hunting and complain about how bad things are.

The tradition of hunting is not something that happens. As with me someone who loved the land and its bounty introduced us to the Great Outdoors, showed us the wonder and beauty of it and taught us to respect it as if it were our own. IMO to deny this to future generations because things are a little tough today is a grave mistake.

Have a good one!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

HERE, HERE MAV! CAP THE NUMBERS!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(and ban outfitting and guiding like Idaho)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The fact of the matter is that nobody should be telling someone what they should or should not post...period. That is an "elitist" attitude as everyone has different reasons for what they do--just because it's not YOUR way doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

To tell you the truth I think channel 69 has more to do with the numbers raising. Hunting channels are showing people how, where, and when to hunt!!!It's not just the # of NR raising but also the number of residents hunters has risen. With the television showing people that hunting is easy, the sport has seen an inclince on all sides. Topped off with record number of ducks in the past 5 years.(except this year  )


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Funny how all of this stuff comes out at the same time. I was just talking to Hustad on the phone the other day about how dramatically things have changed on this website.

I was thinking about how ashamed I am of myself for helping create an environment where people feel like they have to shoot a bunch of birds to be successful and enjoy the outdoors. Posting pictures, bragging, the list goes on and on. I've thought about how efficient some of us have become at killing and its a bit scary sometimes. To be perfectly honest this weekend was probably one of the first times I enjoyed watching the birds fly and swim around our decoys more than shooting. This was one of the first weekends where the guys sat and watched more flocks come by at 15 yards than they shot at.

I can't believe it took us this long.

Bioman,
I know exactly how you feel with the remorse thing. Killing an animal has a certain amount of responsibilty attached to it. To ignore that is both unethical and irresponsible.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Kaballa who?  All seriousness aside...


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm with you Bioman - its about respect for the resource. I would hope everyone feels a small pang of remorse seeing the bird crumple or deer tumble. We're not talking wailing and flagellation, but more an appreciation that your success came at the expense of that admirable animal.

GG
Hey man - you're ready to sit in the blind and judge the success of the hunt by how good the coffee and breakfast was. Gander Mountain has the coolest little Lexan coffee presses - about 1 zillion times better than coffee out of a thermos......

M.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello MRN - please don't take any offense to this, but what is your background? You quote social disorder like a shrink, write like a professor, and get your coffee from cool little Lexan coffee presses. Your comments are not of the ordinary kind and I just want to know.

Shu


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its a mystery to us all.


----------



## LOOk'IN TO THE SKIES GUY (Sep 21, 2004)

GG,

Glad to see you you get it, i don't know what the average age of the people on this site is, but i would guess most still have their pin feathers. The older you get, the more you understand the important things in life. I have made it through two cancer scares and lost both my parents at an early age. It took me awhile in my hunting life to realize it wasn't the killing that i enjoyed, it was the everything else. I miss the days with my father and to be honest i can't remember ever getting our limit of geese or ducks..I'm sure we did, but i have forgot about that stuff....Some people never do get it, and some are very young and understand right from the beginning. Everyone is different i guess, but for most of us that do get it, it just happens one day.......you start to look at things in a different way. It seems stupid to some people to hear others say this, i guess i felt the same way when i was wackin' and stackin' the duck and geese in my twenties. But it does happen to most of us.....eventually....hopefully!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm 15 - live with my parents. I watch a lot of Dr. Phil and Martha Stewart. Does it show? I have a lovely little shotgun cozy that I knit out of Merino wool too. I read a lot of Reader's Digest - love those new words every month. Don't tell my mom I'm drinking coffee.

M.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

good one!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The time will come in your life as you mature when shooting deer or any animal is more attractive with a camera than a gun. You will also begin to see how technology that is currently available has brought an unfair advantage to our sport, and how it cheapens the experience. When you begin to recognize this, as many of you already are, your outdoor experience will be much richer. Judge yourselves not on what you kill but what you have had the opportunity to kill and choose to let live. 
Its a sequence most hunters go through, as they age. I used to judge my success on what I killed now I usaully just allow my friends to shoot what they want over my dogs and often leave the gun in the truck so I can handle the dogs. Its surprising what you see sometimes when you don't have to concentrate on the kill aspect of the hunt. There is nothing wrong with killing game, but one should always feel a pang of regret at taking any life, I always did.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Waaaa! Listen to the whining. I learned a valuable lesson in the last year. After 25 years of ND bowhunting I found myself without a good place to hunt. Unfortunate events such as land changing hands, relatives coming of age, etc. resulted in me being tossed off all my old haunts. So I whined for a while and then I hit the road in the off season. Some sausage here, a christmas card there, and one torn out old barbed wire fence and I now have more premium bowhunting spots than I really know what to do with. I even got on the land that "nobody gets to hunt" just because I asked....in Febuary when he wasn't stressed about field work. Get out there and build relationships guys! I also hunt birds and generally see no hunters at all after the first 3-4 weeks. This is "the good old days" and ND ain't Texas I guarantee you.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's not the Mark I know and Naturalized!!
You must be Marks son then?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think that everyone is just frusturated, along with me with the fact that hunting will never be the same again. The fact is that we need to adapt to new conditions and all the pressue that is being put on the ducks. I do think that a lower limit would, and alot more refuges would help the ducks in the long range. Thats just my two cents if any really cares


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Most hunting reports get about 200 - 350 views.

The "views" are counted each time a person looks at the topic. So if there are about 50 - 70 active participants checking / viewing a topic 4 to 5 times ==> you hit that 200 to 350 views.

Even if there are 350 viewers; 350 people viewing a report out of 55,000 waterfowlers in ND becomes a fairly insignificant percentage.

Then again if your spot is lost because of a single report on this site -- any statistical or probability concepts become meaningless don't they?

A few on this site have often wondered, emailed, private messaged me for specific and/or generic locations of where I hunt in ND. My area of successful NDwaterfowling is larger than Goldy's.

MRN we have not often agreed, but the sophomoric body count posts are pretty lame. I expect it from the under 25 crowd, but the over 40 somethings --- they just don't see the whole picture yet - probably never will.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> Some sausage here, a christmas card there, and one torn out old barbed wire fence and I now have more premium bowhunting spots than I really know what to do with.


AMEN!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

( I GOT IT!!!!!!) if you dont like Pork Chops posts or any others dont click on them *S* its easy!


----------

